# Aberdour silver sands top car park



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 7, 2022)

Got moved on from the top car park this morning by parking attendant, there was 4 motor homes in total, told me the rules have changed not allowed to be there even if I paid the £2 to park all day, I pointed out to him that was a load of pish etc  and suggested he phoned his boss so he’s did, answer still the same, he said we could go down to the bit at the sea front but that was full, I think that this is my last visit to the east Neuk and judging by the way things are going in this country with the park ups I’m seriously thinking bout selling it


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 7, 2022)

That's annoying, but I think it is Aberdour festival week, so it is busier than usual. If you are still in the area, pop along to Burntisland.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 7, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> That's annoying, but I think it is Aberdour festival week, so it is busier than usual. If you are still in the area, pop along to Burntisland.


Yea I’m there now, but of fishing from the rocks parked up behind the swimming baths,


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 11, 2022)

So we went back to silver sands where the motor homes park up and saw the council bosses out with the workers telling them where to put 3 new signs, I had a look this morning and there’s no litter or rubbish anywhere to be seen anywhere near where the MH’s park up, a little bit of litter where the cars were though but the worst of all is the state of the beach, plastic bottles, towels, camp fires, cans, socks, flip flops and lots more besides, the beach looks like a festival has taken place same with the area there was 9 tents pitched on the grass near the restaurant, talking to some people walking by they said they didn’t know why those signs had been put up as the rarely see any rubbish from the motor homes and they are here almost every day, this infuriates me to no end. Ps this is only a tiny amount of the garbage left on the beach. I think the council need to have a better more informed look at situation.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 11, 2022)

Sadly this happens in many locations, we are the very least of any issues needing to be dealt with, but we are the only ones that seem to be dealt with. No point in trying to talk to these people they are blinkered by the presence of big white boxes, whilst being blind to the more serious issues that they should be dealing with. But what this really boils down to is we are easy targets, and sadly there are a small minority amongst us who bring this down upon us. But the signs don’t seem to indicate any restrictions being placed upon us, simply and wrongly that we alone are to blame for all of the rubbish being left in this carpark. But it’s an entirely reasonable request that we take our rubbish away, and dispose of it properly elsewhere.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2022)

Folks are their own worst enemy, yesterday I had to take m inlaw to Downpatrick hospital for the morning, so I and the kids slipped off to Ardglass harbor car park, next to it at the marina is an enclosed parking place for campers< no one uses it> but into the c park swans big dick with a Hymer a class, yep small grass bit beside the entrance to him which he pulls out the awning seats tables barbi etc, it will not be long before a hight barrier goes up spoiling it for the rest of us.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 11, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Sadly this happens in many locations, we are the very least of any issues needing to be dealt with, but we are the only ones that seem to be dealt with. No point in trying to talk to these people they are blinkered by the presence of big white boxes, whilst being blind to the more serious issues that they should be dealing with. But what this really boils down to is we are easy targets, and sadly there are a small minority amongst us who bring this down upon us. But the signs don’t seem to indicate any restrictions being placed upon us, simply and wrongly that we alone are to blame for all of the rubbish being left in this carpark. But it’s an entirely reasonable request that we take our rubbish away, and dispose of it properly.


Yea but what I’m infuriated by is the fact that it’s MH on the sign not anything else because the only ones that leave any mess is apparently the MH not the day trippers or tent brigade and as we all know this where do they go to the toilet through the night ? The toilets are locked, maybe the toilet roll hanging from the branches is the location


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 11, 2022)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Yea but what I’m infuriated by is the fact that it’s MH on the sign not anything else because the only ones that leave any mess is apparently the MH not the day trippers or tent brigade and as we all know this where do they go to the toilet through the night ? The toilets are locked, maybe the toilet roll hanging from the branches is the location


As I said, this is what happens in many locations. Musselburgh had and still has many issues. The toilets had to be closed due to vandalism last year. But they banned us and put up barriers. We were the least of their issues there, but as far as I am aware we are the only people banned from this carpark.


----------

